# Mt Hamilton, Saturday 12/3/2011



## ukbloke

The weather forecast for the weekend looks glorious - around 60 degrees and sunny. I am thinking of riding up Mt Hamilton on Saturday. It will be a late start to allow the day to warm up some, so I'm thinking of leaving Santa Clara between noon and 1pm. Anyone interested? I hoping for about a 90 minute pace to the top. Let me know ...


----------



## PoorCyclist

I hope the wind dies down on saturday!


----------



## ukbloke

The wind will be done by tonight. Tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday will be fabulous "winter" riding days for sure!


----------



## CHL

Hi uk:

I'm in on the ride, but I will start my ascent around 11:30. I'm going to park at the Berryessa Park where we start the Super Bowl festivities. There's plenty of parking and it gives me an opportunity to warm up before hitting the climb. I'll be riding my Super Six with the pig horn.

chl


----------



## Dr_John

I'm interested.


----------



## ukbloke

Cool - nice to have some company! I'm going to ride out of Santa Clara at 12pm, which would put me at Berryessa Park at 12:30pm.

CHL - you will be way ahead of me!
DrJohn - do you want to meet at that park?


----------



## Dr_John

Sure. I'll be there at 12:30. And just to be absolutely certain, this is the parking lot for the Berryessa Community Center on Berryessa Rd, right?


----------



## ukbloke

Yes, that's right. Or if you want an extra 10 junk flat miles each way we can meet at my house in Santa Clara at noon.





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&ie=UTF8&q=Berryessa+Community+Center+on+Berryessa+Rd&fb=1&gl=us&hq=Berryessa+Community+Center&hnear=Berryessa+Rd,+San+Jose,+California&t=m&vpsrc=0&cid=18437619866877445955&z=14&iwloc=A&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## ukbloke

Today was a fabulous riding day, just spectacular. Tomorrow should be just as good!


----------



## Dr_John

*Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!*

I tripped on a throw rug at work and landed knee-first on a hard tile floor. I went down hard, and according to a witness, it was pretty spectacular. My knee's slightly swollen and pretty stiff, but I'm icing it. 

I want to do this and plan on giving it a shot, but I may have to bail if I'm in too much pain, so I'll just join you from the Park. I'll post here tomorrow morning if I'm in too much pain or if the knee's too stiff and I'm not going to make it. Otherwise, I'll see you there.


----------



## ukbloke

Ouch, sorry to hear about that, sounds painful. Hope to see you on the ride still.


----------



## Dr_John

Dress warm! If I'm looking at this correctly, at 11:15 am, wind at the top is 30 mph, temp. is 37 F, leading to a wind chill of 26 F. I'm not even sure how to dress for this one. The high was below 50 yesterday.

Current Values and Daily Highs/Lows


----------



## Dr_John

I'm heading out now. I might be a bit late - took longer to find appropriate gear than I thought it would. Please wait. Thanks.


----------



## CHL

Was actually a very nice ride up to the observatory. The wind was blowing strongly but the hills sheltered us from the worst of it. Ascended relatively enencumberred by the wind gust. Was quite cold in some spots and I'm happy to wave worn a long sleeve baselayer, as I chose to only go with a vest. I did see a young fellow outfitted with a summer time FDJ kit that didn't have any issues, although he wore a very jacket on the way down.

It was crystal clear at the top and I could clearly see the San Francisco Bay. Lost my gloves on the way but a very nice rider picked them and asked me if I had lost mine. I probably was the only one with bare hands at the top (don't like climbing with gloves, even in very cold weather). Thought both you guys bailed out with the high wind forecast. Dr_John, you were perhaps 10-15 seconds behind UKbloke when I descended past you. Both of you were motoring up very quickly. Did you guys make it back with enough daylight? Even at 2:40 when I was going down, daylight appeared to be fading. Was definitely another gorgeous day to ride.


----------



## Dr_John

> Dr_John, you were perhaps 10-15 seconds behind UKbloke


Maybe a bit more at that point, but I faded fast and finished 3-4 minutes behind him. My pace was too fast on the 1st hump (ukbloke set a PR for that), and after the second hump I was done. I always do that - if I'm off the bike for 3-4 days, when I get back on, I start too fast. 

Happy to have done it and see you on the hill. But now with my damaged knee I'm hobbling around. Hopefully a ride tomorrow will loosen it up.


----------



## ukbloke

CHL - you were lucky to get your gloves back! Full-finger gloves were the "costume de rigueur" for the day. I got back to Santa Clara before dark, but there were some cold, shady sections coming back down from Mt Hamilton.

DrJohn - thanks for the big effort at the beginning! I was happy to just sit on your wheel for that. I was done by the end of the ride. 90 minutes at threshold power sure takes it out of me.


----------



## CoLiKe20

what's the elevation for Mt. Hamilton?


----------



## Dr_John

4196 feet


----------



## tosa

A day (or two) late in seeing this thread :mad2:, but I did manage to get a ride out to the 5mi sign today. Hope I don't miss the next one. Looks like you guys had a good pace to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## CHL

Will anyone ride up Mt. Hamilton on New Years? I've always wanted to ride on New Years but the weather or "circumstances" conspired against me.


----------



## ukbloke

tosa said:


> A day (or two) late in seeing this thread :mad2:, but I did manage to get a ride out to the 5mi sign today. Hope I don't miss the next one. Looks like you guys had a good pace to the top :thumbsup:


Sorry you missed it. I did keep an eye out for you just in case, but it looks like you rode Sunday instead. See you another time.


----------



## YZ 343

How many miles from Berryessa park to the summit. I've never done this ride as I just moved to San Jose a couple years ago. I couldn't hang with your pace, but I'd love to try it some day just to make it to the top.


----------



## ukbloke

YZ 343 said:


> How many miles from Berryessa park to the summit. I've never done this ride as I just moved to San Jose a couple years ago. I couldn't hang with your pace, but I'd love to try it some day just to make it to the top.


45.2 miles round-trip if you go through Alum Rock park. It is definitely worth the trip. It gets cold this time of year though, so pick a really nice day.


----------



## CHL

YZ 343 said:


> How many miles from Berryessa park to the summit. I've never done this ride as I just moved to San Jose a couple years ago. I couldn't hang with your pace, but I'd love to try it some day just to make it to the top.


Unless, you're fast on the uphill, you'll have a difficult timing keeping up with Dr_John and UKBloke. I think that had I started exactly 1/2 hour before they did, we would have reached the summit at the same time. Those two gentlemen can really sustain a torrid pace.

However, you really should give it a go at it. On a Saturday morning, you're likely to have ample company. I started at Berryessa Park at 11:30am and saw over a dozen riders head down. I passed perhaps 1/2 a dozen on the way up. The gradient is not steep at all but you do need to pace yourself as it is quite long. It really is one of the more enjoyable and calm rides as there are few cars that pass you by. 

View attachment 246656


Here's a picture at the top. The three cyclists to the right are all, at least 60 years old.


----------



## teflondog

Living in San Jose my entire life, I can't believe that I've never been up Mt Hamilton. 

How many lanes does the road have? Is it a busy road with motorists? I'm slow at climbing so I don't want to hold up traffic. I'm planning to give it a try around xmas time.


----------



## ukbloke

teflondog said:


> Living in San Jose my entire life, I can't believe that I've never been up Mt Hamilton.
> 
> How many lanes does the road have? Is it a busy road with motorists? I'm slow at climbing so I don't want to hold up traffic. I'm planning to give it a try around xmas time.


One lane up, one lane down. Typically this road has minimal traffic as it really only serves the observatory up top. It is generally much quieter than other hill climbs that cyclists use, such as Highway 9 (very busy at times), Page Mill (quite busy at times), or even Sierra Road and Kings Mountain. Last weekend in particular there was hardly any road traffic, and as many bikes on the road as cars if not more. The parking lot at the observatory was almost empty. It can be different in the summer when there are more tourists driving up there. Also, you might see more motorbikes riding through to Mines Road and the Junction. I think that a lot of people cycle up there in big groups on New Year's Day.

Take care with the descent, especially the first descent from the observatory level down to the bridge. There are plenty of tight corners, pot-holes, pavement cracks, gravel on the road and other obstacles. The grades are pretty gentle but you can get surprised by some corners. In fact even on the way up, there's a quick descent down to the bridge and the last left-hander corner before the bridge deserves some care - easy to misjudge it and slide out. There can also be ice on the road in the winter time if you go early or in the shady parts that don't get any sun. Remember that you are a long way away from medical services and the road can be lonely. Also weather can change quickly, so be prepared. 

But don't let this put you off - Mt Hamilton is one of my favorite climbs and descents in the area.


----------



## tosa

ukbloke said:


> Mt Hamilton is one of my favorite climbs and descents in the area.


I couldn't imagine riding anywhere else


----------



## YZ 343

I'm definately trying this ride. Hopefully sooner than later. Driven up there many times, but I've always gone up Quimby road from where I live. Quimby is steep!


----------



## teflondog

ukbloke said:


> One lane up, one lane down. Typically this road has minimal traffic as it really only serves the observatory up top. It is generally much quieter than other hill climbs that cyclists use, such as Highway 9 (very busy at times), Page Mill (quite busy at times), or even Sierra Road and Kings Mountain. Last weekend in particular there was hardly any road traffic, and as many bikes on the road as cars if not more. The parking lot at the observatory was almost empty. It can be different in the summer when there are more tourists driving up there. Also, you might see more motorbikes riding through to Mines Road and the Junction. I think that a lot of people cycle up there in big groups on New Year's Day.
> 
> Take care with the descent, especially the first descent from the observatory level down to the bridge. There are plenty of tight corners, pot-holes, pavement cracks, gravel on the road and other obstacles. The grades are pretty gentle but you can get surprised by some corners. In fact even on the way up, there's a quick descent down to the bridge and the last left-hander corner before the bridge deserves some care - easy to misjudge it and slide out. There can also be ice on the road in the winter time if you go early or in the shady parts that don't get any sun. Remember that you are a long way away from medical services and the road can be lonely. Also weather can change quickly, so be prepared.
> 
> But don't let this put you off - Mt Hamilton is one of my favorite climbs and descents in the area.


Thanks for the tips! I really appreciate the advice about the descents. I sometimes get carried away when trying to see how fast I can go. If there's a chance of ice on the road, I might take the mountain bike for my first time just to play it safe until I'm familiar with the road. I'll be sure to take pictures from the top!


----------



## ukbloke

teflondog said:


> Thanks for the tips! I really appreciate the advice about the descents. I sometimes get carried away when trying to see how fast I can go. If there's a chance of ice on the road, I might take the mountain bike for my first time just to play it safe until I'm familiar with the road. I'll be sure to take pictures from the top!


You're welcome. My first ever trip up Mt Hamilton was a disaster. Down in the valley it was just an ordinary wintery day - overcast and damp but not running. As I climbed up Mt Hamilton into the mist, it just got worse and worse. First the mist turned to rain, then the rain turned to sleet, then to hail, then almost snowing. But since I was going up it wasn't really an issue. I had a reasonable amount of clothes on and was generating more than enough heat to stay warm. I got as far as the Kincaid turn-off, which is the beginning of the third climb, before abandoning. The descent was awful. Damp, slippery roads, biting cold winds and rain/sleet driven into my face. It was so miserable that I sought shelter in the porta potty to get out of the wind and recover some feeling my fingers.

But then I did another trip last December starting at something like 6am in the dark and damp, and it was fine. Generally I'd only go in the winter now if it is a clear blue skies day, and if the temperatures/wind are reasonable.


----------



## PoorCyclist

I think I might be up for a new years day ride. 
I just worry about the descent being too cold after working up a sweat.


----------



## CHL

Anyone want to give it a go via Quimby instead of Alum Rock this Sunday? I heard that Quimby is a murderous climb. Can anyone confirm this? Is it basically a shorter Sierra Road?


----------



## ukbloke

CHL said:


> Anyone want to give it a go via Quimby instead of Alum Rock this Sunday? I heard that Quimby is a murderous climb. Can anyone confirm this? Is it basically a shorter Sierra Road?


Tosa's favorite climb! Be afraid - it is steeper than Sierra.


----------



## YZ 343

Just curious, how old are you guys? I can barely make it up Hicks road from the south (13.7% at it's steepest part) with 39/25 gearing. Quimby seems steeper than Hicks and longer than Sierra? The only other road I can compare it to is Metcalf from the 101 side. About 1000ft in 2 miles. Hicks is 1400ft in 3 miles. Any stats on Quimby?


----------



## ukbloke

Early forties. I ride all the steep hills, including horrors such as Bohlman and Welch, but I am sensible enough to use 34/27 gearing! Quimby is 1700 feet over 3.2 miles.


----------



## ericm979

YZ 343 said:


> Just curious, how old are you guys?


51, and I can do Hamilton in 1:30, then go over the other side and come up the much steeper back side for another 2000' of climbing, then do the last climb on the front again for another 2000'. I'm nothing special. If you are at least average in potential and trained enough you could do it too.

I'll second the recommendation for lower gearing, if you want to enjoy the steep climbs we have around the south bay. Since I live on one of them I don't have a choice, not if I want to get home after a hard ride. 34x27 is low enough for me now but when I was not in as good a shape I used a 30x25 triple. I don't like having to route around climbs and refuse to walk one.

One trick to a good ride on Hamilton is to bring extra clothes in your jersey pockets for the descent. Except in the summer it can be realy cold up there. You can get the temp and a recent picture here: Lick Observatory, Hamcam #1 Current Image

The road is very narrrow and bumpy. Some of the bumps are impossible to see. Be cautious on the descent until you know the road. I've had to help out a few riders who have crashed.

If the pavement was better I'd love Hamilton. As it is I like it a lot but Diablo is a little better.


----------



## rockon

ericm979 said:


> 51, and I can do Hamilton in 1:30


That's very good speed ericm979:thumbsup: I've only done the upper half of Hamilton few times (from Joseph D Grant County Park to Hamilton). It's about 10 miles and usually takes me 80-90 minutes. I guess I need to ride more often.


----------



## YZ 343

My pick-up truck breaks traction on the switchbacks on Quimby. Is Grant Ranch at about 1500 ft? I asume the steepest climbing is after Grant Ranch from Alum Rock. How about from Livermore to San Jose via Mt. Hamilton? Like ericm979 said the backside up Hamilton seems steeper. Who's done this ride?


----------



## Dr_John

> Anyone want to give it a go via Quimby instead of Alum Rock this Sunday? I heard that Quimby is a murderous climb. Can anyone confirm this? Is it basically a shorter Sierra Road?


I've never been up Quimby, so I'd be up for it if the start is around noon (warmer, get to sleep more, etc.).


----------



## CHL

YZ 343 said:


> My pick-up truck breaks traction on the switchbacks on Quimby. Is Grant Ranch at about 1500 ft? I asume the steepest climbing is after Grant Ranch from Alum Rock. How about from Livermore to San Jose via Mt. Hamilton? Like ericm979 said the backside up Hamilton seems steeper. Who's done this ride?


I've never ridden the backside of Mt. Hamilton but have always wanted to ride it. Just don't have the endurance that I had during summer so it's not really an option for me. Quimby drops you off after the first ascent. 

Going to change plans on the start. Going to start at the Berryessa Park and ride to Quimby. Just think I need a longer warm up before tackling something that hard. Going to start between 11:00-11:30. Will be riding my Super Six with the pig horn again. Pray to it that I make it up Quimby.


----------



## tosa

I'm tentative on a Sunday ride with the forecast for mid-40s. on Mt. Ham Yeah, I know I could dress accordingly, but part of the fun of cycling (for me) is riding on nice sunny, warm (hot) days. Anyhow, I'll post an update as Sunday gets closer and it looks warmer.


----------



## YZ 343

What's a pig horn?


----------



## Dr_John

I was checking out Quimby on google street view and came across this, which I really liked for some reason:


----------



## CHL

YZ 343 said:


> What's a pig horn?


It's a bicycle horn in the shape of pig head. Here he is. Tough little guy. He ran into the garage door and still made it through, after a wee bit of surgery (super glue). He's a great excuse for not going fast. He adds weight and interferes with the aerodynamics.


----------



## ericm979

YZ 343 said:


> How about from Livermore to San Jose via Mt. Hamilton?


It's a lot of fun. The climb up Mines rd from Livermore is long and gradual, kind of like the west side of Hamilton. There's some flattish parts and some more short (1 mile or so) climbs until you get to the San Antonio Valley, where "the junction" to Del Puerto Canyon road is. After that there's some more small climbs and descents until you get to Isabel Creek. Then it's 4.5 miles and 2000' of climbing to get to the top of Hamilton. That's an average of 8.4% but there's a couple sections of 10%, one about a mile long. Bring low gears.

It can get brutally hot back there in the summer. I have seen 107 degrees just above Isabel Cr.

I've done it both ways and they're both good. Just to climb Hamilton (and ignoring getting back) I'd prefer to go up Mines and the east side, but making a loop of it I think it's better to start from the west side of Hamilton then go out Mines and back through Sunol and Calaveras. That gets the bulk of the climbing done early and you get a tail wind on the last part of the ride.


----------



## YZ 343

So much for a pig horn being a clever name for a trick new bicycle component. Cool pig horn though.


----------



## PoorCyclist

I'm planning to be @ Berryesa around 11:15-11:30, on a black bike with rack and fenders.


----------



## CHL

Good God, Quimby is one tough climb. It's harder than Hicks Road. I think that it's a harder climb than Jameson Creek Road as well and in the same league as Welch Creek Road. Riding a 39/27, there were very few places that I could actually take a breather. I ascended the road mostly standing up. My Garmin had my heart rate as high as 202 bpm. Should have taken it easier at the beginning as I was pushing a 39/19-21. The road claimed me just 100 yards from the top. However, I will be back!!

I like hard climbs but this is on a different level. Got to the top of Mt. Hamilton where it was 37 degrees. Bring warm clothing if you chose to ride up to the observatory,


----------



## YZ 343

Thanks for the update! I may try the normal way up Mt. Hamilton on Saturday. I suspected Quimby was hateful. The last part at the top looks brutal.


----------



## tosa

CHL said:


> Good God, Quimby is one tough climb. It's harder than Hicks Road. I think that it's a harder climb than Jameson Creek Road as well and in the same league as Welch Creek Road. Riding a 39/27, there were very few places that I could actually take a breather. I ascended the road mostly standing up. My Garmin had my heart rate as high as 202 bpm. Should have taken it easier at the beginning as I was pushing a 39/19-21. The road claimed me just 100 yards from the top. However, I will be back!!
> 
> I like hard climbs but this is on a different level. Got to the top of Mt. Hamilton where it was 37 degrees. Bring warm clothing if you chose to ride up to the observatory,


:thumbsup: Good ride, especially with the low temperatures. I think if you climb Quimby often, it gets 'easier' since you'll know it better. It's one of my favorite loops since I live near the base.


----------



## ratpick

Only climbed Quimby once but loved it. It just keeps on giving, getting steeper towards the top. The last mile is average 13%! I don't think it really compares with Welch Creek, or even BNQKOB, but maybe it was just a good day for me


----------



## YZ 343

Anyone interested in a Saturday ride to the top? Two riding buddies bailed out on me. 11:30/12:00ish.


----------



## YZ 343

CHL said:


> Good God, Quimby is one tough climb. It's harder than Hicks Road. I think that it's a harder climb than Jameson Creek Road as well and in the same league as Welch Creek Road. Riding a 39/27, there were very few places that I could actually take a breather. I ascended the road mostly standing up. My Garmin had my heart rate as high as 202 bpm. Should have taken it easier at the beginning as I was pushing a 39/19-21. The road claimed me just 100 yards from the top. However, I will be back!!
> 
> I like hard climbs but this is on a different level. Got to the top of Mt. Hamilton where it was 37 degrees. Bring warm clothing if you chose to ride up to the observatory,


I decided to give Quimby a shot today since I can ride there from my house in about a 1/2 hour. I've been thinking about getting a new casette for some of these hills. I have 39/25 for my lowest gear. I did Metcalf on tuesday and the gearing was fine (barely). Quimby is a lot like Metcalf at the beginning. Unlike Metcalf, Quimby has a few short spots that let up enough to get your breath. Once your past the houses, it goes to the next level. The worst part for me was the last set of switchbacks. I was already redlined by then, but I suffered through and then could finally see the top where the ranch gates are. The last part is a pretty straight shot, but steep. Everything you said above is true. 

Coming down was its own adventure. With the blind corners, I was afraid to swing wide into the opposite lane. I skidded the rear 3 times at very slow speeds as my weight got too far forward. On metcalf I average about 30mph down, but you can see the road ahead very well for the most part. Much slower on Quimby as it seams easy to go into the corners too hot. I'm torn between a 11-27 and 11-28 rear. I'm not buying new cranks, and I think I can only go down to a 38 on the front.


----------



## BEASTmode408

*Hi im new to this*

just registered with road bike review, looking to find great folks to ride with in san jose.


----------



## ratpick

Since this thread was bumped, I climbed Mt Hamilton last Saturday (NYD) and this Saturday and it was beautiful both days (a bit windy at the top today). Back side was fantastic (a bit of sand on the road, so be careful on descent).

The rain isn't going to hold offshore forever so get up there!


----------

